# Radius corner bead



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Doing some archways with flexible raduis bead. Whats the best way to install them? I tried using an air stapler but rockers F_cked me I went a used a laser to get them true but having a hell of a time getting ears to not flair out on me. Also is there an easy way to get perffect 45s with regular raduis Thanks in advance.


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

Trim tex makes a spray glue.Or you can get heavy duty spray glue in the paint section @ any DIY store.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Like FTD said. Spray glue. Staple every 6" and each ear. Using quickset first coat would be a good idea too.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Yep, Spray glue both rock and arch, then hold in place using regular t-50 staples. I always use set mud on arches to lock them down, but lots of guys use taping mud.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Go to 5:42


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

boco said:


> Doing some archways with flexible raduis bead. Whats the best way to install them? I tried using an air stapler but rockers F_cked me I went a used a laser to get them true but having a hell of a time getting ears to not flair out on me. Also is there an easy way to get perffect 45s with regular raduis Thanks in advance.


I'm more confused by your post

You say your doing archways , and your using a laser, then you talk of 45's.

Your ears, guessing edges flaring up, may be b/c the rockers did not keep the rock back enough, so it's making your beads stick out.

Another thing you can try on your install is just using mud,,,,, but !!! throw some mud max or white glue in with your mud. When doing simple up right beads, I will use the glue, but when doing fancy stuff, I use mud. Gives you more time to adjust and check your install, and you can give it a half coat right away. You can fire a few staples in for good measure too. I just fire some in where the base board goes.:yes:

Oh, and trim tex makes a little yellow miter you can but for about 2 bucks, to do all you miters too


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Go to 5:42
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S99DUwiNKgM&feature=related


It's cool that you ran and changed your shirt to coat the bead


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

You got like 10,000 hits on some of your video's Sir mudslingr

got any beavers hitting on you, are you making any money from them:whistling2:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> You got like 10,000 hits on some of your video's Sir mudslingr
> 
> got any beavers hitting on you, are you making any money from them:whistling2:


 :lol: Not getting hit on but the beavers are watching according to stats. Poland seems to have a thing for my vids. I think they just discovered trowels there.:blink:
Never thought I'd hit 10G that fast but just might have to click on that 'monetize' icon. But that would mean commercials plastered on the page.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> :lol: Not getting hit on but the beavers are watching according to stats. Poland seems to have a thing for my vids. I think they just discovered trowels there.:blink:
> Never thought I'd hit 10G that fast but just might have to click on that 'monetize' icon. But that would mean commercials plastered on the page.


HHHHmmmmm, Polish beavers, never tried them, maybe we should pool our vids together:whistling2:

I got 1,800 hits on one vid, how much money could we make. ill go a 70/30 split with you to start


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> HHHHmmmmm, Polish beavers, never tried them, maybe we should pool our vids together:whistling2:
> 
> I got 1,800 hits on one vid, how much money could we make. ill go a 70/30 split with you to start


 No problem ! I'll take 70% of the beaver and you can have 30% of the cash.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Ya glue is the way to go. A few staples here and there does the trick. As for the 45s its for my next job. No arches this time but there is a few doorways that need to be beaded. I have been cutting the 45s needed with snips, but i was hoping there may be a better way. I use a laser to make sure that the arches are the same height then use a level to make sure there the same width after bead is installed. It may seem a bit picky but the house is for a home inspecter. Total time spent on 3 arches 4.5 hours. I really need to start charging for install. Thanks all


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Look near the bottom and you will see adapters and a yellow mitre gauge.

http://trim-tex.com/product_catalog.php?cat_display=viewcategory&catid=20

These are glued and stapled as well and save you the hassle of cutting mitres. I personally love using them. Just need to cut your bull to fit between adapters with a straight cut.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Man those items are sweet. I will have to put in an order asap. Having the mitre marker may not be necessary. Anyway i am out. Today was sand day 14,400 sqft. Tommorrow i need to sand garage then get paid.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

boco said:


> Man those items are sweet. I will have to put in an order asap. Having the mitre marker may not be necessary. Anyway i am out. Today was sand day 14,400 sqft. Tommorrow i need to sand garage then get paid.


I wouldn't get too excited about the transitions, don't get me wrong, some of them are great, like the external 3 way for out side bead. But I know some tapers and or builders who prefer the cut miter over the transitions. The cut lines on the transitions can be hard to conceal. And even if you can conceal them, seems like a year or 2 down the road, the cut line appears through. IMO, to miter is faster, sometimes those transitions can be a pain to line up. Guess I'm just trying to say, try both ways, Plus those little transitions can add up fast in price. Just say if you got to install 50 - ninety degree inside transitions for ... say..... 2bucks a piece, that's $100 bucks, while miters are for free:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I always use the mitre marker, 2Bucks right, the transitions are hard to line up and hide the joins.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> HHHHmmmmm, Polish beavers, never tried them, maybe we should pool our vids together:whistling2:
> 
> I got 1,800 hits on one vid, how much money could we make. ill go a 70/30 split with you to start


Polish beavers have the best hooters :yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Another thing about those transitions, if you buy them, think of all the extra time you're going to have to spend...you've got to install them, and it's not as easy as it seems. They're small, and getting small things straight is tricky, and it shows if you get it wrong. Then, after you coat your bead, you've got to go back and coat the transition line once, maybe twice to make it go away.

I use transitions only for outside 3-ways, everything else gets cut. Oh yeah, I also use the round to square transitions....but always the ones that go OVER the radius, never the ones with the tab that go under.:no:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

SlimPickins said:


> I use transitions only for outside 3-ways, everything else gets cut. Oh yeah, I also use the round to square transitions....but always the ones that go OVER the radius, never the ones with the tab that go under.:no:


Me too, I superglue them on, the only thing I don't like is they kick the corner out further, I do an extra coat at the bottom with a 600mm straight edge so the skirts/baseboards don't curve into it.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm more confused by your post
> 
> You say your doing archways , and your using a laser, then you talk of 45's.
> 
> ...



see I skooled 2Buck this but I held back to see if he would catch on, but now and only now one time I will reveal, scuse the pun the final step after you stuck it on with a glue mud and got the beautifull curve flawless let her dry and for a good hold use a glue mud 6 inch blade application, F5ck the spray glue and allways do it this way and the contractor will allways know you are the man, see thats why they ponder 2buck when he has a can of glue in his hand

Do not I repeat do not give 2buck a paint roller:jester:


----------

